
Yahoo Sells Delicious To YouTube Founders - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/yahoo-sells-delicious-to-youtube-founders/
======
joaquin_win
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2490148>

